# Member's Mustang Thread.



## Njaco (Jan 20, 2012)

Ok, so here is the deal....

We all go to airshows.

I assume that the P-51 Mustang is probably the most common fighter plane around at these shows.

We like to take pictures.

So, whenever anyone goes to an airshow this year, get a pic of a P-51 and post it here. I want to see how many different Mustangs there are and also we can track a few as they move about the country.

To get the ball rolling, here is a pick of myself, B17Engineer and Toughombre at Reading in 2010.

Lets have some fun!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 20, 2012)

Good idea, I will post up mine when I get home later.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 20, 2012)

Great Idea Chris! Haven't been to an air show in a while so all mine are 35mm prints. I'll have to dig them out this weekend and scan them.


----------



## Florence (Jan 20, 2012)

Williamtown RAAF Base, New South Wales, Australia, 2010.




































































Airshow,


----------



## Njaco (Jan 20, 2012)

Now thats what I'm talking about!

Here aresome more from Reading 2010.

"Gentleman Jim"


----------



## rochie (Jan 20, 2012)

duxford 2009















hendon 2011


----------



## Geedee (Jan 20, 2012)

Great idea...but a scary one (I've close on 3000 +pics of the '51 taken at various shows here in the UK and the States, including the GOML 2007 event) as this could be a very big thread !. I'll put these ones forwards for starters

Ferocious Frankie, Duxford










Big Beautiful Doll, Duxford






Nooky Booky IV, Duxford






Gunfighter, Midland TX






Only 2995 more to go


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 20, 2012)

I knew I'd be seeing you here Gary. Nice shots!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 20, 2012)

Can I play?

*David Price's "Cottonmouth"*





*Man O' War*





*Pecos Bill*





*Kevin LaRossa's P-51D*





*Kimberly Kaye*





*Hell 'R Bust*





*Lady Alice*





*Lady Jo*





*Princess Elizabeth*





*Spam Can*





*Double Trouble Two*





*Un-named BBD paint scheme*





*Su SU on the deck*





*Wee Willy II*





*Six Shooter*





I have more, but that's a good start.


----------



## Geedee (Jan 20, 2012)

> I knew I'd be seeing you here Gary. Nice shots!


 ...Glenn, bit of a no-brainer really !.


Here's a few...OK, more than a few ...of some of the 70 plus '51s that attended the GOML 2007. Just the nose art for the moment.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 20, 2012)

Florence, I had to re-size those pics! Its was taking 30 minutes to load the page!

We're off to a great start! Now, throughout the year, if we can get pics with the members in them, at the show!


----------



## Rocketeer (Jan 20, 2012)

Eric...fantastic.....!

All others good too


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 20, 2012)

Well that covers that


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2012)

Leuchars Airshow 2005, no flying pictures I'm afraid as they are all too noisy. So only these 2 on the ground.


----------



## woljags (Jan 20, 2012)

love the pics chaps,keep um coming

if anyone has some more pics of detail for big beautiful doll i'd love to see them as i'm still quietly hand painting my 1/72nd kit as this aircraft when i get time that is


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 20, 2012)

Vintage Wings of Canada's P-51 at Hamilton Airshow, June 2011










Miss Velma, Duxford BoB 70th Anniversary Sept 2010:


----------



## Njaco (Jan 20, 2012)

Ok Gary, I have to ask.

Whats with the beer cans on "Precious Metal"?


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jan 21, 2012)

Mustangs aplenty at Chino 2010. I'll be attending 2012, and hopefully there will be as many to view.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 21, 2012)

I was also at Chino 2010. That was one heck of an opener with the the A-36 Apache leading 10 'Stangs. What a sound!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 21, 2012)

Unfortunately, we don't have the huge arishows up here in Redding like alot of you folks do, so my collection of Stangs is almost pitiful.

But I'll contribute what I have:

Collings Foundation TP-51C at Redding 2009





P-51H - Redding Airshow 2009





P-51D - Redding Airshow 2009





P-51D doing aerobatics over our shop, February 2011





P-51D - Redding Airshow 2011


----------



## Violator (Jan 21, 2012)

Pics below are from Vintage Aircraft Weekend 2010 (Everett, WA), California Capitol Airshow 2010 (Sacramento, CA), Gathering of Mustangs Lengends 2007 (Columbus, OH), Planes of Fame Airshow 2011 (Chino, CA) and Flying Heritage Collection Flying Day (Arlington, WA).


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 21, 2012)

To add a few to Andy's:


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 21, 2012)

Dam, I'm jealous!


----------



## hub (Jan 21, 2012)

Parafield South Australia 2010


----------



## jimh (Jan 21, 2012)

Been in 11 Mustangs over the years...finally soloed Betty Jane in 2010. Here are few
jim



Flying Dutchman



Betty Jane



Ridge Runner



American Beauty



Lady Jo



Lady B



Crazy Horse...wayy back in 1994


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 21, 2012)

Ok, now I'm REALLY jealous!


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jan 22, 2012)

vikingBerserker said:


> Ok, now I'm REALLY jealous!




Me too!  Best place to take a pic of Mustang is from the inside, inflight!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 22, 2012)

Great shots, Jim!

You might remember your visit to Redding (back in '09 when I got the pics of Betty Jane, shown above), it was good meeting you...hope you guys are planning another visit to Redding soon!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 22, 2012)

Friggin' awesome pics...


----------



## Njaco (Jan 22, 2012)

vikingBerserker said:


> Ok, now I'm REALLY jealous!



Amen, brother, amen!!!!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 22, 2012)

Ooooh, Mustangs, Purrrdyyyy... I like this thread; fantastic photos.

Some taken in the UK at different airshows in the 1990s; these are all scans of 6 by 4s:

Big Beautiful Doll











Princess Elizabeth





















Susy in two different outfits











The Moose






The Moose as a Breitling Fighter 





















Pink Floyd guitarist Dave Gilmour's at home at North Weald


----------



## Njaco (Jan 22, 2012)

Great pics!

I'm really surprised at how many A-36 or early 'razorback' types there are out there!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 22, 2012)

Here's a few from my meager collection.


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 29, 2012)

Here's a couple videos I took with my iPhone. Surprisingly decent quality, if not very exciting.

View attachment IMG_0602.MOV


View attachment IMG_0603.MOV


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 29, 2012)

JimH, I got a few shots of of the Collins Foundation P-51 but haven't found it yet. I took them you you guys were out at Tri-Cities Airport in Kingsport, Tennessee a little over a year ago now.


----------



## jimh (Jan 29, 2012)

Here are a couple of Betty Jane before she was Betty Jane...I really like this scheme, it would be nice to bring it back.
jim













50 hour inspection at Yolo County Airport


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 30, 2012)

Jim, that bottom shot of yours is simply badass!


----------



## jimh (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks! total accident...I was messing with the flash and shutter speeds to get a good prop blur and this appeared on the screen. Can't wait to do this again now that I know how it works.

jim


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 30, 2012)

Damn me if I'm not drooling at the mouth, great subject for a thread.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2012)

Cool stuff!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 30, 2012)

These Mustangs were photographed at WW II Weekend in Reading, PA over the last three or four years. 

The "C" with the red stripes on the tail is the Collings Foundation TP-51C which I saw at the Cape May, NJ NAS.

TO


----------



## muscogeemike (Jan 30, 2012)

Low lake levels in E. TX! I can't get my boat in the water.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 30, 2012)

Excellent shot TO!


----------



## Geedee (Feb 13, 2012)

Here's a few more of 'Betty' I've taken since 2004.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2012)

Cool shots Gary!


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 13, 2012)

Give you all a treat no concrete and no people at all, its the only thing that make mine different, I think thats Geneseo from 2010 , 2009 and earlier are to be found later


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 13, 2012)

Not a good shot but here's another of Betty Jane.


----------



## jimh (Feb 22, 2012)

Here are a few from American Aero I shot yesterday of Jack Roush's Mustang. He is in town for the Daytona festivities. Not really an airshow but an excuse to shoot a Mustang. 

jim


----------



## rochie (Feb 22, 2012)

nice stuff guys.

Jim that middle shot is awsome


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2012)

Cool shots Jim!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice shots Jim. 


Wheels


----------



## jimh (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks guys...got some more today. John and I flew up to Daytona to see Fifi and Chuck with Cavanaugh's Mustang. Great day, Fifi did 3 loads despite the winds. 
Jim




Chuck letting me "log" some time








resident Daytona Mustang E Pluribus Unum


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm with Rochie on the middle shot in the first set there. That shot rocks as do the rest.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 4, 2012)

Jim. I am in complete, ed, and utter envy!!!!!


----------



## jimh (Mar 4, 2012)

It's all fun...I'm just following my dream...kinda ignoring other aspects of life but I have a great wife and family that understand my obsession...here are a few more from today. enjoy

jim





for Gary...this looks just like his procedures cockpit




Jeff Micheals showed up in "Obsession"...don't we know it!




Fifi...I'd love to fly this!








It was awesome to see the crowd that gathered to see her, more than 200 people easy, 
which is really encouraging, anyway...Back to Mustangs


----------



## Airframes (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice pics Jim !


----------



## jimh (Mar 6, 2012)

Couple pics of the mixmaster out in the sun. 
jim


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2012)

Cool shots!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Geedee (Mar 10, 2012)

jimh said:


> for Gary...this looks just like his procedures cockpit



Cheers Jim, that is a usefull piccie !!!.

Mines looking a bit tatty at the moment....needs a full respray later this year. Cant quite match the camera angle or depth but this is as close as I can get


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 10, 2012)

Nice Gary!


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 10, 2012)

Looking pretty sweet there, Gary! You got more images of Fi Fi there Jim? Maybe in another thread? Would like to see more of her interior! (Wouldn't we all...!)


----------



## jimh (Mar 11, 2012)

I didn't get many shots of Fifi...both cameras I took had dying batteries. Here are a couple...then back to Mustangs! Brad offered us a chance to crawl through the tunnel...John went, I need to do some sit-ups. It's been years since I crawled inside her. 
jim








John and Brad


----------



## jimh (Mar 11, 2012)

This was a couple years ago at Yolo County Airport.

jim


----------



## jimh (Mar 25, 2012)

Here are couple from Fredericksberg Texas...cool photo op.
jim


----------



## N4521U (Mar 25, 2012)

oooooooo there's my Merlin's Magic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
As I have gushed before, I lettered that many years ago.....
Any time anyone here sees that plane, say hi from Bill in Australia for me.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 25, 2012)

Very cool Bill!


----------



## N4521U (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks mate. And the Eberhardts are cool people as well. Stu has retired from the airlines. He flew F-86's in Korea, owns and flies one of them too. He does the intro for all the new pilots at the Air Races now.

If anyone sees this plane at an air show, walk up and ask if Stu, Marilyn, Jim or Bill is around and say howdie for me. They are the greatest people.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 26, 2012)

Snifter, 2009 2010


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2012)

Good shots Andy!


----------



## jimh (Mar 26, 2012)

once in a lifetime opportunity today...completely out of the blue. more later if you guys are interested.

jim


----------



## Florence (Mar 26, 2012)

This has to rate in the top 10 threads af all time.
Great stuff! Love a good 'stang and love the pics.

David.


----------



## jimh (Mar 26, 2012)

John Bagley was in Fredericksberg for Bob Hoover's birthday celebration and asked if he could escort us to San Marcos. Our B-24 crew chief shot the air to air for us. Awesome day!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 26, 2012)

Excellent photos Jim! Post away sir! WE ARE INTERESTED!


----------



## jimh (Mar 27, 2012)

Couple more...this thing is a time capsule...Cavalier all the way. John Bagley says it would be a crime to restore or repaint it.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't know if its just a local thing but it might not hurt to keep your eye skinned on PBS , the Buffalo and Detroit PBS have played both The Horsemen Cometh and Gathering of Mustangs both were hour long productions and featured some awesome photography. Enjoyed thee Horseman as it featured the Vintage Wings P51 in RCAF colours
Certainly beat American Idol


----------



## jimh (Mar 29, 2012)

Move to Houston today...I caught up with the B-24 in time to do a formation arrival. Wayy cool day.

jim


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 29, 2012)

Simply awesome Jim!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 29, 2012)

Very cool Jim. 


Wheels


----------



## rochie (Mar 30, 2012)

Jim your just showing off now !!!!!!

i'm not envious at all .......... honest


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2012)

rochie said:


> Jim your just showing off now !!!!!!
> 
> i'm not envious at all .......... honest



Yeah right


----------



## jimh (Mar 30, 2012)

Lol ok...I'll quit...

Jim


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 30, 2012)

So, when are you taking us all for a ride? Not all at once, mind you.


----------



## jimh (Mar 30, 2012)

if I hit the half a billion lottery you can count on it! until then its 2200...you know its worth every penny...and I know in this economy how hard it is to spend the money but its buying a memory.

jim


----------



## rochie (Mar 31, 2012)

jimh said:


> Lol ok...I'll quit...
> 
> Jim


hey don't do that


----------



## Njaco (Apr 9, 2012)

pbfoot said:


> I don't know if its just a local thing but it might not hurt to keep your eye skinned on PBS , the Buffalo and Detroit PBS have played both The Horsemen Cometh and Gathering of Mustangs both were hour long productions and featured some awesome photography. Enjoyed thee Horseman as it featured the Vintage Wings P51 in RCAF colours
> Certainly beat American Idol



They had the "Horsemen Cometh" just a few weeks ago down here on PBS. I loved it!!


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 9, 2012)

Njaco said:


> They had the "Horsemen Cometh" just a few weeks ago down here on PBS. I loved it!!


Also keep eye skinned for Gathering of Mustangs


----------



## jimh (Apr 21, 2012)

Just a few from the road.

jim


















last but not least had the honor of taking Ryan for a flight in BJ, he brought me in to the Collings world 9 years ago.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 21, 2012)

Great stuff Jim.
BTW Bob Hoovers yellow tail is the reason Merlin's Magic has a yellow rudder.
Stu had the rudder trim tab blow off years ago at Reno. That was the year Bob taxied into a pickup truck on the ramp. Taxiing off the runway past the grandstand. He failed to zig and zag..... right up the nose of the truck towing a plane. They called it the Hoover Matic. Looked like a bread slicer got after it. Non the less, Bob offered his rudder to Stu so he could keep racing. When he had the rudder rebuilt, it's yellow in honor of BH. He finished the weekend with half the green lettering of each side on the yellow. So don't forget to taxi like a drunkin sailor!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 21, 2012)

Very cool Jim, and what ever you do don't quit showing off!!! Please!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 22, 2012)

Great stuff. That first shot, from the B-24 waist window, could easily be mistaken for East Anglia - if the P-51 was in 8th AF colours.


----------



## jimh (Apr 23, 2012)

We spent the weekend in Scottsdale and a couple of us went to Chandler and Falcon Field to see the CAF displays. Sentimental Journey is looking great and they have a fantastic facility at Falcon.

jim


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 23, 2012)

Great shots, Jim!

Hopefully BettyJane and the rest of the birds will come back to Redding (California) one day soon!


----------



## Florence (Apr 23, 2012)

Very nice indeed. Love a good 'stang.


----------



## jimh (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks! unfortunately we are not going to Reading this year, Fortuna instead...yay fog! maybe next year. Here are a couple more worth posting. FUN stuff!!

jim





so thats what the mirror is for!




Great pair!


----------



## jimh (Apr 24, 2012)

again, not bragging, just lucky! more from today. We are trying to work out a gopro camera system for the Mustang...so far so good.

jim


----------



## jimh (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2012)

Good stuff Jim!


----------



## jimh (Apr 30, 2012)

Couple more from the "mirror cam"

jim


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 8, 2012)

Neat shots Jim. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Njaco (May 8, 2012)

Awesome stuff!!


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2012)

Cool shots Jim!


----------



## jimh (Jun 5, 2012)

We did a photo shoot with the 262 yesterday...first formation with the P-51. Bob Blankenship was in the Mustang, and I was driving the 24. Pretty spectacular day.

jim


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2012)

Excellent shots Jim! Very jealous.


----------



## rochie (Jun 5, 2012)

amazing Jim


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm not jealous, I'm not jealous, I'm not jealous, I'm not jealous, I'm not jealous, ...........................
Stupendous shots Jim, it has got to be a blast being up the likes of all that history!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 11, 2012)

These are 51s my father took at airshows in 1990.....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice shots Chris!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2012)

Real nice shots...


----------



## jimh (Jul 22, 2012)

More from the road...a few a friend of mine recently gave me from an air to air shoot.

jim


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 22, 2012)

Here are some from a few years back.












































































Most taken in Hamilton Ontario dating back into the late 70s/ early 80s.


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Njaco (Jul 22, 2012)

Excellent stuff Jeff!! And welcome to the forum!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2012)

Cool shots guys!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 22, 2012)

Excellent shots Chris, Jim, and Jeff. And welcome to the forum Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 23, 2012)

Couple more for today












Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 24, 2012)

Two more for today













Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 26, 2012)

Okay, I know the last two are not P-51s but they are Mustang relatives.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## evangilder (Jul 28, 2012)

A couple from today of "Miss Kandy", more in my photo thread:


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 29, 2012)

Great shots there guys!!!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 30, 2012)

A couple more Mustangs.












Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2012)

Cool shots guys!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 1, 2012)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2012)

Nice shots!


----------



## jimh (Aug 3, 2012)

happiness is teaching someone to roll the 51


----------



## Geedee (Aug 4, 2012)

Need that top shot blown up to wall size and stuck on the living room wall !!!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 8, 2012)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 10, 2012)

Top shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 14, 2012)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow! Geez Jim, you sure are living the dream of a lot of school kids! And great images too! Nice collection of pics you have Jeff. You've inspired me to post some more pics! 

Here are some Mustangs from my neck of the woods. These are taken at different events over the years.

ZK-TAF - a stalwart of the warbird movement here - been around a long time; I remember seeing this machine flying when I was a kid and it's still displaying.




































Here it is again masquerading as Fools Paradise IV:











'TAF and Dove of Peace, the other flying Mustang here:





















Small note, RNZAF Mustangs flew with the Territorial Air Force, hence "TAF" as the rego. There were four TAF units that operated the Mustang, each representing a province - the bars each side of the roundel were the colours of the local rugby team; 'TAF wears the colours of Canterbury.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 16, 2012)

From Reading Airshow this year


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2012)

Cool shots!


----------



## jimh (Aug 23, 2012)

Heading south down the Hudson yesterday...these are stills from my GoPro camera...pretty spectacular, really captures the panorama.

jim


----------



## Njaco (Aug 23, 2012)

Anybody know how to get drool off a keyboard?


----------



## evangilder (Aug 24, 2012)

Stop looking at airplane porn.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 24, 2012)

Jim, you have the cool factor down! Here is one I hadn't seen before that was out at Camarillo over the weekend.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 24, 2012)

Superb stuff!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2012)

Cool shots guys!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 24, 2012)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hamilton this year. My brother and dad were in the way in the first of course!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2012)

Cool shots guys!


----------



## jimh (Sep 11, 2012)

straight down!!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 11, 2012)

Love the exhaust staining on the side of the 36. Hope there are no plans to remove it.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2012)

Cool shots Jim!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 11, 2012)

I had to change bibbs. Sorry. Excellent shots folks, and Jim, the shot headed straight down..........ROCKS!!!!!


----------



## drgondog (Sep 12, 2012)

Those are great shots Jim. what is required dive angle to keep pipper on target for most accuracy?

I know, and have known for long time a former 27th FG pilot who flew the A-36 then 'had to' switch to Jugs when they ran out of 36's. His memory has faded too far for the same question.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 12, 2012)

OMG Jim, thats a hellava shot!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 14, 2012)

magic! great shots...


----------



## jimh (Sep 16, 2012)

@Evan...I think "this is it" is owned by Paul Bestervald...or something like that...it's been around awhile, just rarely seen. Great shot!


----------



## Violator (Sep 18, 2012)

Jim — That shot of the A-36 pointed straight down is _phenomenal_. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jimh (Nov 27, 2012)

Mustang Vid...more to come

JH


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwwrL0cNQyk_


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice video Jim. I missed seeing the Mustang at Tri-Cities Airport in Kingsport TN. a couple of months ago. Someone said it was due to a crack in the canopy. I hope it was nothign serious. I always enjoy seeing you guys come out.


----------



## jimh (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah, we had a canopy issue and I flew the airplane to New Smyrna Beach to have some plexi replaced. I moved the B-24 to Tri-Cities then drove back to Danville to get the Mustang. The guys at American Aero had her ready in less than a week and she rejoined us in South Carolina. Maybe next year!

jim


----------



## evangilder (Nov 27, 2012)

jimh said:


> @Evan...I think "this is it" is owned by Paul Bestervald...or something like that...it's been around awhile, just rarely seen. Great shot!



Wow, I must have missed your post. I know Paul has 2, and one of them is Pecos Bill. I hadn't seen the other one, so it probably is Paul's.


----------



## jimh (Feb 3, 2013)

2013 has started strong! We have flown just about every day since we started in Sebring....bring on the rest of the season!
jim


----------



## Njaco (Feb 3, 2013)

friggin' NICE!!!


----------



## Geedee (Feb 4, 2013)

Thats it....I'm now officially depressed !!!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 4, 2013)

Great shots and vid !


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2013)

Great shots!


----------



## jimh (Feb 5, 2013)

the last picture is of Flypast writer Dave Unwin. Dave and I did a comprehensive instructional flight in the 24 so he could write a Pilot Report for Flypast...We had previously done the 25 and we finally connected out of Sebring to continue the series. Hmmm...maybe the Skyraider will be next


----------



## jimh (Feb 20, 2013)

couple from the Florida Tour...


----------



## Marcel (Feb 22, 2013)

Oostwold 2011 photo's by myself:


----------



## Marcel (Feb 22, 2013)

Oostwold 2009 photo's by myself:


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 22, 2013)

drgondog said:


> Those are great shots Jim. what is required dive angle to keep pipper on target for most accuracy?
> 
> I know, and have known for long time a former 27th FG pilot who flew the A-36 then 'had to' switch to Jugs when they ran out of 36's. His memory has faded too far for the same question.


Bill, I remember reading somewhere that the '36 was restricted to a 70° angle



jimh said:


> 2013 has started strong! We have flown just about every day since we started in Sebring....bring on the rest of the season!
> jim


Sure hope there's a chance you guys will come through Redding (California) some time soon!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 24, 2013)

some real fine shots Guys!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2013)

Good shots guys!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 24, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## jimh (Feb 25, 2013)

Not sure about Redding??? just keep your eye on our schedule at collingsfoundation.org 

jim


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 26, 2013)

jimh said:


> Not sure about Redding??? just keep your eye on our schedule at collingsfoundation.org
> 
> jim


A couple years ago, you guys came through Redding right after Aluminum Overcast...and then a few months later Redding had it's airshow...I was getting a little spoiled, I tell ya'!


----------



## jimh (Mar 19, 2013)

First move with the Jet...pretty spectacular


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2013)

Cool shots Jim!


----------



## jimh (Mar 19, 2013)

here are some more we downloaded from Chris' camera and the other gopro cams...friggen awesome!!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 19, 2013)

Outstanding pictures Jim. 8) 


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 19, 2013)

Seriously badass shots, Jim!

The one shot of the 262's six dangling in Betty Jane's sights is the best! 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## jimh (Mar 26, 2013)

another great move from KDAL to KDTO...did some tail chasing and it ran away from me like I was standing still...friggen incredible









going




going




gone


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2013)

Great shots Jim!

Ever going to get a chance to fly the 262?


----------



## jimh (Mar 27, 2013)

I can't wait to fly it! So far everyone has been positive about its handling qualities. We shall see! I will say that it will out perform the Mustang with very little effort 

jim


----------



## J dog (Mar 27, 2013)

well tell us how it goes!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 27, 2013)

Just caught up with this again - great shots Jim, keep 'em coming.


----------



## jimh (Mar 28, 2013)

some more...













where'd he go!!!!?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 28, 2013)

He's sneaking up in your 5 o clock - look right!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2013)

Great shots Jim!


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 3, 2013)

Some from the Wetaskiwin, AB airshow in 2010.


----------



## jimh (Apr 3, 2013)

"D" driving! Finally got to fly a D from the front...big difference from flying the C...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2013)

Great shots guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2013)

Magic!


----------



## Marcel (Jun 1, 2013)

Okay, already in the Oostwold thread, but should be here as well.

The greatest P51D I know, Damn Yankee:

















And Jumping Jaques:


----------



## Njaco (Jun 2, 2013)

freakin cool shots!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 2, 2013)

Good shots Marcel!


----------



## jimh (Jun 20, 2013)

A day in the life...moving from Port Angeles to Skagit, Whitney has the tail turret running so I gave them something aim at. 





leaving Port Angeles








target practice












press photos








doing some aerobatics for our volunteer Mike Adams




short final into Skagit


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2013)

Very cool shots Jim!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 23, 2013)

Nice shots mate!


----------



## jimh (Jun 29, 2013)

some more random go pro...and a B-17 shot for good measure


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2013)

Very Cool....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 29, 2013)

Great shots Jim!


----------



## jimh (Oct 3, 2013)

time for a few more...messing around with the GoPros again.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2013)

Excellent shots Jim!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Nov 25, 2018)

Louisiana Kid 2018 in static display at Munich Airport


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2018)

Lovely shots!


----------

